# Il problema è che ho voglia di tradire, conoscere qualcuna



## paraponzi (10 Agosto 2012)

*Il problema è che ho voglia di tradire, conoscere qualcuna*

Salve,
non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine... 

Anche se è quello che voglio davvero, un'amante magari fidanzata...

sono da schifare?


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2012)

No. fidanzato/sposato da tanto tempo?


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> sono da schifare?





perplesso ha detto:


> No.


Beh, insomma. Un po' sì, dai.


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, insomma. Un po' sì, dai.


preferisco non giudicare troppo presto.

soprattutto riguardo tentazioni che potrebbero toccare anche me


----------



## JON (10 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...


Schifare? Ma no dai, e poi che mi frega a me delle tue "evoluzioni". 

Solo che ho come l'impressione che questo tuo dilemma sia solo la parte in superficie del problema. Spesso è cosi.


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> preferisco non giudicare troppo presto.
> 
> soprattutto riguardo tentazioni che potrebbero toccare anche me


Ma chissenefrega di giudicare (a parte che se uno si fa la domanda è perchè conosce già la risposta).
Il mio voleva essere solo uno schiaffo dato a freddo.
Così, intanto che si riprende dalla sorpresa, il nostro nuovo amico fa mente locale sui motivi per cui ha questa tentazione.


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2012)

*Leda*

Gli ho chiesto apposta se è fidanzato/sposato e da quanto tempo.....proprio per vedere che dice


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Leda, volevo dirti che il tuo avatar sembra alternativamente o un culo o una cappella, più che due tizi che si baciano.


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...



cosi cosi....volevi sapere solo questo? :carneval:



o ci dai qualche dettaglio per capire?:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...




Ma non sei da schifare dai!!!

Suppongo sua fidanzato e o sposato ....


----------



## Zod (10 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...


Just do it! Che aspetti?? Fallo!! Si vive una volta sola che diamine! Di che hai paura? Tanto cosa rischi? Al massimo lei ti scopre e ti cancella dalla sua vita... ma per una scopata ne vale la pena no?

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leda, volevo dirti che il tuo avatar sembra alternativamente o un culo o una cappella, più che due tizi che si baciano.



L'avevo notato anche io ma non osavo dirlo....
Io pensavo più ad una cappella .....


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leda, volevo dirti che il tuo avatar sembra alternativamente o un culo o una cappella, più che due tizi che si baciano.


ecco. Non volevo dirlo perchè poi si sarebbe fatto del becero gossip ma...si.
A me più culo in effetti


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *L'avevo notato anche io ma non osavo dirlo....*
> Io pensavo più ad una cappella .....





Tebe ha detto:


> ecco. *Non volevo dirlo perchè poi si sarebbe fatto del becero gossip* ma...si.
> A me più culo in effetti


Che quaqquaraquà.


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che quaqquaraquà.



_flap flap_


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> _flap flap_


Temo di essere immune.


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di essere immune.


lo sono tutti.
_flap flap_


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Che poesia, voialtri qui su. Vi meritereste il ritorno del gatto jettatore.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo sono tutti.
> _flap flap_


Buon per loro. 

_flop flop_


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Che poesia, voialtri qui su. Vi meritereste il ritorno del gatto jettatore.
> 
> View attachment 5199


a me piaceva il gatto jettatore:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buon per loro.
> 
> _flop flop_


anche per te, sei immune.
Flop flop ha un suono disgustosamente onomatopeico...
Come mai ti è venuto in mente?

Il flap flap ti stimola come le famose fave di fuca?


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a me piaceva il gatto jettatore:mrgreen:


Grazie Simy, anch'io lo adoro! Non riesco a star seria quando lo guardo (in grande sul pc fa ancora più effetto) :risata:

Ma la cosa che mi diverte di più è la funzione-specchio. Il gatto aveva creato un certo disagio in alcuni, e quello attuale, anche adesso che me lo si è fatto notare, a me continua a non sembrare nè un culo nè una cappella. Io continuo a vederci due che si baciano. Si vede quello che si ha in testa, mi sa


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie Simy, anch'io lo adoro! Non riesco a star seria quando lo guardo (in grande sul pc fa ancora più effetto) :risata:
> 
> Ma la cosa che mi diverte di più è la funzione-specchio. Il gatto aveva creato un certo disagio in alcuni, e quello attuale, anche adesso che me lo si è fatto notare, a me continua a non sembrare nè un culo nè una cappella. Io continuo a vederci due che si baciano. Si vede quello che si ha in testa, mi sa



ma infatti io pure ci vedo due che si baciano.....mah....che avranno in testa questi qua :thinking:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche per te, sei immune.
> Flop flop ha un suono disgustosamente onomatopeico...
> Come mai ti è venuto in mente?
> 
> Il flap flap ti stimola come le famose fave di fuca?


Flop flop nel senso di flop = fallimento. Flap flap a me non sortisce nulla, nè in un senso nè nell'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma la cosa che mi diverte di più è la funzione-specchio. Il gatto aveva creato un certo disagio in alcuni, e quello attuale, anche adesso che me lo si è fatto notare, a me continua a non sembrare nè un culo nè una cappella. Io continuo a vederci due che si baciano. Si vede quello che si ha in testa, mi sa


No vabbè, meglio il gatto che questo, ma proprio a mani basse. Forza gatto.


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti io pure ci vedo due che si baciano.....mah....che avranno in testa questi qua :thinking:


Cazzi e culi, mi pare evidente :rotfl:

Noi, invece, siamo due romanticone :inlove:


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzi e culi, mi pare evidente :rotfl:
> 
> Noi, invece, siamo due romanticone :inlove:


:yes:


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Flop flop nel senso di flop = fallimento. Flap flap a me non sortisce nulla, nè in un senso nè nell'altro.


ah ok, fallimento del flapflap su di te. Un rafforzativo in sostanza.




ok...sai tarda io


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ah ok, fallimento del flapflap su di te. Un rafforzativo in sostanza.


Non tanto per me ma per tutti quegli altri, quei tutti immuni che dici.



Tebe ha detto:


> ok...sai tarda io


Non volevo dirlo perchè poi si sarebbe fatto del becero gossip.


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non tanto per me ma per tutti quegli altri, quei tutti immuni che dici.
> 
> 
> 
> *Non volevo dirlo perchè poi si sarebbe fatto del becero gossip.*


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>



joey?
Ecco perchè non gli fa effetto il flapflap...non ha lo sguardo acuto in effetti...

Min, ma come mai hai una sua foto?
Tu non me la racconti giusta...

E io che immaginav chissà che di alfa. Anzi. Apha.

Sic


----------



## lunaiena (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che quaqquaraquà.


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leda, volevo dirti che il tuo avatar sembra alternativamente o un culo o una cappella, più che due tizi che si baciano.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Santa empatia...
E' tutto il giorno che mi dico...lo posto sul forum glielo scrivo in mp?
Ma non avevo il tuo coraggio...
A me sembra una cappella scappellata...vista da dietro...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...


Le abbiamo finite, Questa non è stagione di fidanzate. Ci sono rimaste un paio di mangiauomini.
Che faccio.....lascio ?


----------



## elena_ (10 Agosto 2012)

bello 'sto 3d


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Maledetti perdigiorno! Però il gatto jettatore è un bel tipo! 
Provo a rispondere alle cose "serie", sebbene abbia apprezzato il vostro spirito cazzeggiatore, mi fa piacere comunque che ci sia fermento qui


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> No. fidanzato/sposato da tanto tempo?


Fidanzato da un anno e mezzo circa (convivente da 6 mesi circa)


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, insomma. Un po' sì, dai.


Beh chiaro che se mi pongo la questione no sono proprio convinto sia la cosa migliore da fare...tanto che lo ammetto ho cominciato la ricerca su internet pensando "mo trovo qualche sito dove si iscrive chi vuole tradire e vedo che aria tira"... poi sono capitato qui dove pare ci sia gente con la testa e ho lasciato fare perchè mi interessavao opinioni...


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cosi cosi....volevi sapere solo questo? :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> o ci dai qualche dettaglio per capire?:smile:


Uhm i dettagli: i dettagli sono che non mi sento tanto bene pur non potendo fare a meno di lei... Mi manca qualcosa, troppi alti e bassi, troppo stress... io sarei uno capace di vivere la vita rilassato... e invece mi tocca sempre stare sul chi vive... per questo vorrei avere e dare attenzioni per qualche altra persona speciale


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non sei da schifare dai!!!
> 
> 
> Suppongo sua fidanzato e o sposato ....


grazie del sostegno :mexican:


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Just do it! Che aspetti?? Fallo!! Si vive una volta sola che diamine! Di che hai paura? Tanto cosa rischi? Al massimo lei ti scopre e ti cancella dalla sua vita... ma per una scopata ne vale la pena no?
> 
> 
> S*B


Sento dell'ironia :sonar: Comunque davvero, non è questione di "una scopata"!


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Uhm i dettagli: i dettagli sono che non mi sento tanto bene pur non potendo fare a meno di lei... Mi manca qualcosa, troppi alti e bassi, troppo stress... io sarei uno capace di vivere la vita rilassato... e invece mi tocca sempre stare sul chi vive... per questo vorrei avere e dare attenzioni per qualche altra persona speciale


Anzitutto ciao e benarrivato 
(il gatto jettatore ti guarda, sappilo, anche se tu non puoi vederlo)

Non ci hai detto quanti anni hai, ma credo che tu sia abbastanza giovane, visto che parli di fidanzamento.
Hai un rapporto stressante e logorante che sembra cominciare già in salita, ciononostante dici che non puoi fare a meno della tua donna. Però un ulteriore apporto di stress, bugie e sotterfugi sono arrivati a sembrarti un antidoto credibile alla tua insoddisfazione odierna pur di ottenere qualche attenzione e qualche momento di benessere.
Ma santo cielo. Potrei capire se fossi sposato, avessi dei figli, degli obblighi materiali, ma sei agli inizi, la tua storia sta partendo col piede sbagliato e pensi al tradimento?
Ma pensa casomai a rimettere in discussione tutto!
O credi che sarebbe più facile farlo trovando un'alternativa pronta, del tipo una donna con cui nasca un sentimento importante, così da scaricare l'attuale?
Non sarebbe meglio fermarti un attimo a riflettere e affrontare le questioni una alla volta?


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Ho 30 anni, non credo di essere troppo giovane...
Si comunque maledetta te e il gatto jettatore , se scrivi cose troppo sagge c'è poco da aggiungere! Ma fra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare! 
Come rimetto in discussione tutto? Lei fra l'altro ormai conta molto su di me, se vado via la lascio sola... non si può!

Ps. Grazie del benvenuto!




Leda ha detto:


> Anzitutto ciao e benarrivato
> (il gatto jettatore ti guarda, sappilo, anche se tu non puoi vederlo)
> 
> Non ci hai detto quanti anni hai, ma credo che tu sia abbastanza giovane, visto che parli di fidanzamento.
> ...


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ho 30 anni, non credo di essere troppo giovane...
> Si comunque maledetta te e il gatto jettatore , se scrivi cose troppo sagge c'è poco da aggiungere! Ma fra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare!
> Come rimetto in discussione tutto? Lei fra l'altro ormai conta molto su di me, se vado via la lascio sola... non si può!
> 
> Ps. Grazie del benvenuto!


Ahahahahahaha, prego! Mi stai già simpatico: sei il terzo che mi insulta nella stessa serata (mi sono beccata, nell'ordine, della bastarda, della carogna e adesso della maledetta: hai vinto un pelouche ) :risata:

Sei giovane eccome! Fermo lì, non fare cazzate e ragioniamo...
Anzitutto, che problemi ci sono esattamente con la tua fidanzata? Perchè sei sempre sul chi vive? Lei ti fa pressioni per qualche motivo? Raccontaci tutto, dai


----------



## Sole (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie Simy, anch'io lo adoro! Non riesco a star seria quando lo guardo (in grande sul pc fa ancora più effetto) :risata:
> 
> Ma la cosa che mi diverte di più è la funzione-specchio. Il gatto aveva creato un certo disagio in alcuni, e quello attuale, anche adesso che me lo si è fatto notare, a me continua a non sembrare nè un culo nè una cappella. Io continuo a vederci due che si baciano. Si vede quello che si ha in testa, mi sa


Mi sa anche a me. Io vedo un bacio, niente culi o cappelle, nemmeno se mi sforzo di trovarle!


----------



## Sole (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ho 30 anni, non credo di essere troppo giovane...
> Si comunque maledetta te e il gatto jettatore , se scrivi cose troppo sagge c'è poco da aggiungere! Ma fra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare!
> Come rimetto in discussione tutto? Lei fra l'altro ormai conta molto su di me, se vado via la lascio sola... non si può!
> 
> Ps. Grazie del benvenuto!


Non puoi evitare di problematizzare un rapporto perchè lei conta su di te e non PUOI lasciarla sola. Lei puó fare a meno di te, è una persona adulta che deve saper gestire anche la fine di un rapporto, se è il caso.

Piuttosto direi che sei tu a  voler sostenere un ruolo che incomincia a starti stretto pur di evitare rogne. Quanto ti costerebbe ammettere che il tuo rapporto ha bisogno di una pausa di riflessione e affrontare tutte le conseguenze del caso (solitudine compresa)?


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le abbiamo finite, Questa non è stagione di fidanzate. Ci sono rimaste un paio di mangiauomini.
> Che faccio.....lascio ?


guarda bene l'inventario, in magazzino c'è rimasta anche qualche zitella inacidita
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tradito77 (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Come rimetto in discussione tutto? Lei fra l'altro ormai conta molto su di me, se vado via la lascio sola... non si può!


Da tradito ti posso dire che secondo me è meglio soffrire perchè si è stati lasciati piuttosto che traditi.
Se cominci col pensare al tradimento dopo un'anno e mezzo, che futuro pensi di avere con lei?


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Sento dell'ironia :sonar: Comunque davvero, non è questione di "una scopata"!


attento...zod è un fedele...ti cazzia...


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Comunque caro il mio Para, benvenuto anche da me.
Io non ti dico nulla, sono una diversamente fedele quindi..

Però, appunto perchè tendo ad essere una "purista" del tradimento ovvero NO cercare fuori cosa manca nella coppia (e mi sembra il tuo caso) ti consiglio ti ascoltare Sole e Leda che ti consigliano di riflettere sulle motivazioni.
Non so se tu di default sei un traditore o fedele...perchè se sei un traditore qualcosa potrei anche dirti ma...se non lo sei...pensaci e ripeto.
Sole e leda non ti stanno dicendo delle cazzate.

Poi se vuoi tradire lo stesso intervengo





Che fai stasera?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...



Se sei fidanzato e tradisci la tua ragazza, si sei da schifare, idem se sei sposato. 

Ma vedrai che qua la parola schifare verrà tramutata e si troverà quel termine adatto a far stare bene.


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahahaha, prego! Mi stai già simpatico: sei il terzo che mi insulta nella stessa serata (mi sono beccata, nell'ordine, della bastarda, della carogna e adesso della maledetta: hai vinto un pelouche ) :risata:
> 
> Sei giovane eccome! Fermo lì, non fare cazzate e ragioniamo...
> Anzitutto, che problemi ci sono esattamente con la tua fidanzata? Perchè sei sempre sul chi vive? Lei ti fa pressioni per qualche motivo? Raccontaci tutto, dai


Il Peluche del gatto jettatore? Mi piacerebbe averlo!

Non vorrei dilungarmi troppo, anche perchè in definitiva non credo freghi a nessuno...diciamo che la cosa più importante è che lei secondo me è un pò depressa e quindi vive costantemente di lamenti e tragedie (alcuni anche giustificati per carità: flessibilità, futuro incerto...ecc ecc. ma insomma ....) per me è pesante questa situazione.


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non puoi evitare di problematizzare un rapporto perchè lei conta su di te e non PUOI lasciarla sola. Lei puó fare a meno di te, è una persona adulta che deve saper gestire anche la fine di un rapporto, se è il caso.
> 
> Piuttosto direi che sei tu a  voler sostenere un ruolo che incomincia a starti stretto pur di evitare rogne. Quanto ti costerebbe ammettere che il tuo rapporto ha bisogno di una pausa di riflessione e affrontare tutte le conseguenze del caso (solitudine compresa)?


Effettivamente tanto, sono un tipo che soffre i cambiamenti, mi fanno paura e non mi piace affrontarli di mia iniziativa... In effetti chiaramente hai ragione anche tu...siete tutti saggi della montagna qui!


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Da tradito ti posso dire che secondo me è meglio soffrire perchè si è stati lasciati piuttosto che traditi.
> Se cominci col pensare al tradimento dopo un'anno e mezzo, che futuro pensi di avere con lei?


Me ne rendo conto, sono qui proprio per riflettere su un pò di cose..


----------



## Salomè (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie Simy, anch'io lo adoro! Non riesco a star seria quando lo guardo (in grande sul pc fa ancora più effetto) :risata:
> 
> Ma la cosa che mi diverte di più è la funzione-specchio. Il gatto aveva creato un certo disagio in alcuni, e quello attuale, anche adesso che me lo si è fatto notare, a me continua a non sembrare nè un culo nè una cappella. Io continuo a vederci due che si baciano. Si vede quello che si ha in testa, mi sa


Ah Leda, finalmente posso leggere in tranquillità quello che scrivi senza il timore del gatto jettatore. 
Anch'io nel nuovo avatar ci vedo due che si abbracciano e si baciano. Con un po' di sforzo intravedo anche una cappella. Ma il culo proprio no

@Paraponzi: leggo una sorta di contraddizione già dal titolo: "Ho voglia di tradire, conoscere qualcuna".
Pensaci bene. Se hai bisogno di una scopata extra fai i conti con la tua coscienza  e vedi di capire se sei in grado di sostenere una situazione del genere. E se ne vale la pena.
Se invece vuoi conoscere davvero un'altra persona allora parlane con la tua ragazza e finitela qua.


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto, sono qui proprio per riflettere su un pò di cose..


E allora stai tranquillo e fermati un po' qui con noi e prendi fiato. Non è vero che non interessa a nessuno sapere cosa ti succede, anzi. Sfogati quanto vuoi, siamo qui apposta per parlare e per confrontarci.
Puoi anche vederla come un'utile strategia prenditempo, così nel mentre eviti di inguaiarti peggio 

Il pelouche del mio mitico gatto jettatore non è ancora in produzione: se ti accontenti, ti mando la sua foto via mp :carneval:


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque caro il mio Para, benvenuto anche da me.
> Io non ti dico nulla, sono una diversamente fedele quindi..
> 
> Però, appunto perchè tendo ad essere una "purista" del tradimento ovvero NO cercare fuori cosa manca nella coppia (e mi sembra il tuo caso) ti consiglio ti ascoltare Sole e Leda che ti consigliano di riflettere sulle motivazioni.
> ...


Eh il discorso qui è complicato perchè l'idea di tradimento mi eccita da morire... per questo mi stavo "informando" XD Di solito quando conosco qualcuna che ci sta anche sapendo che sono impegnato, mi diverto molto a flirtare fino al passo di vedersi per fare cose... al quale alla fine do buca, sfogandomi in altri modi... però è appunto anche quel tipo di attività che mi attira, come dire il tradimento come concetto...
Forse però ho sempre rifiutato l'ultimo passo perchè quelle che ho conosciuto non mi intrigavano granchè... insomma BOH!


Che faccio ieri sera? Ieri sera sarò liberissimo!


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se sei fidanzato e tradisci la tua ragazza, si sei da schifare, idem se sei sposato.
> 
> Ma vedrai che qua la parola schifare verrà tramutata e si troverà quel termine adatto a far stare bene.


Sono contento che mi odi già da adesso.


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Ah Leda, finalmente posso leggere in tranquillità quello che scrivi senza il timore del gatto jettatore.
> Anch'io nel nuovo avatar ci vedo due che si abbracciano e si baciano. Con un po' di sforzo intravedo anche una cappella. Ma il culo proprio no
> 
> @Paraponzi: leggo una sorta di contraddizione già dal titolo: "Ho voglia di tradire, conoscere qualcuna".
> ...


Cerco di capirci qualcosa in effetti...anche di cosa ho dentro...anzi soprattutto quello!


----------



## Salomè (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Cerco di capirci qualcosa in effetti...anche di cosa ho dentro...anzi soprattutto quello!


Cosa ti manca? 
Cosa vorresti? 
Cosa ti aspetti da un eventuale tradimento?
Sì, è un terzo grado


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E allora stai tranquillo e fermati un po' qui con noi e prendi fiato. Non è vero che non interessa a nessuno sapere cosa ti succede, anzi. Sfogati quanto vuoi, siamo qui apposta per parlare e per confrontarci.
> Puoi anche vederla come un'utile strategia prenditempo, così nel mentre eviti di inguaiarti peggio
> 
> Il pelouche del mio mitico gatto jettatore non è ancora in produzione: se ti accontenti, ti mando la sua foto via mp :carneval:


E vediamolo...io amo i gatti, ne ho avuto uno come fratello per 15 anni


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Cosa ti manca?
> Cosa vorresti?
> Cosa ti aspetti da un eventuale tradimento?
> Sì, è un terzo grado


Mi manca spensieratezza, vorrei una cosa tutta mia, cioè qualcosa che riguardi solo me... Mi aspetto di avere un segreto da curare e sinceramente eccitazione, sesso..


----------



## milli (11 Agosto 2012)

oh ma che è un gufo   Va bè ma in che senso un gufo


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> oh ma che è un gufo   Va bè ma in che senso un gufo


Ma no, mi piacciono i gufi! Hanno una bella faccia!


----------



## milli (11 Agosto 2012)

Sai perchè tra gatti iettatori e gufi...................


----------



## lunaiena (11 Agosto 2012)

EEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
Paraponzi ponzi pà.....mi sa che sei un biricchino.....monellaccio.......


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Sai perchè tra gatti iettatori e gufi...................


Se è per questo l'altro giorno ho fatto cadere un chilo di sale....!!!


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> EEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> Paraponzi ponzi pà.....mi sa che sei un biricchino.....monellaccio.......


Beh se lo fossi davvero forse non mi farei sti problemi...o forse si... Ohibo ohibo! Ahime! Povero me!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Sono contento che mi odi già da adesso.


Mi devi credere sulla parola, ne c'è l'ho con te ne con nessun'altro, mi sono semplicemente stancato di andare incontro a certi pensieri che escono fuori dall'ordinario e dal tu per tu schietto in faccia, ma la schiettezza non porterà mai ne giudizi ne preconcetti.

Solamente mi sono stufato di cercare svicoli a svicoli che non esistono.

Tu sei qua per un motivo, come tutti noi d'altronde, e restiamoci qua, ma reali non per prenderci per il culo cercando varianti a situazioni semplici.


----------



## Diletta (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Beh se lo fossi davvero forse non mi farei sti problemi...o forse si... Ohibo ohibo! Ahime! Povero me!



Allora: parlane con lei e dille che hai bisogno di una pausa di riflessione: ognuno per sé.

Se caschi nella spirale del tradimento è facile che ti piaccia talmente tanto per le emozioni che porta che potrebbe essere difficile poi uscirne e la tua fidanzata non lo merita affatto.
Senza considerare il fatto che se lo scoprisse (come di solito avviene) sarebbe un colpo devastante, perché lo è sempre per tutti. 
Nessuno al mondo si può permettere di infliggere un dolore così acuto al proprio partner. 
*NESSUNO!!*
Se fosse solo una "banale" voglia di una botta e via, una distrazione sessuale ti potrei anche dire di vivertela con tutte le accortezze del caso, ma temo quello che ti ho scritto sopra, che dopo non ti accontenteresti....
La fedeltà è qualcosa che uno si sente dentro, se pensi di non farcela a praticarla non cercare ora il rapporto serio, forse in futuro le cose possono mutare.
Non approfittarti della tua compagna, non la umiliare, credi a chi l'ha provato, è una cosa che offende e ferisce nel profondo ed è incancellabile.
Chi l'ha subito sulla propria pelle ti dirà la stessa cosa.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Beh se lo fossi davvero forse non mi farei sti problemi...o forse si... Ohibo ohibo! Ahime! Povero me!




Ok....
vuoi i tuoi spazi una cosa tutta tua ....ma cosa è che ti soffoca e soprattutto è sempre stato cosi o lo hai scoperto solo ora che convivi?


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

Minchia ma dopo sei mesi di convivenza già stai cosi??? 

Vabbè vado a fare le pulizie e poi ti rispondo seriamente! 

ps. cmq se ti senti soffocare, hai bisogno dei tuoi spazi...e tutte queste belle cose...mi sa che lei non è prorio la persona giusta per te!

pps. Ledaaaaaaaaaaaa ma il gatto jettatore???


----------



## Zod (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Mi manca spensieratezza, vorrei una cosa tutta mia, cioè qualcosa che riguardi solo me... Mi aspetto di avere un segreto da curare e sinceramente eccitazione, sesso..


susu...ancora un paio d'anni e ti diplomi. Concentrati sull'esame!

S*B


----------



## Zod (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Il Peluche del gatto jettatore? Mi piacerebbe averlo!
> 
> Non vorrei dilungarmi troppo, anche perchè in definitiva non credo freghi a nessuno...diciamo che la cosa più importante è che lei secondo me è un pò depressa e quindi vive costantemente di lamenti e tragedie (alcuni anche giustificati per carità: flessibilità, futuro incerto...ecc ecc. ma insomma ....) per me è pesante questa situazione.


Eh che palle! Una donna con la testa sulle spalle, concreta, disposta a fare sacrifici per mettere su famiglia. Lasciala e basta!! Mettiti con una spensierata, che se piove merda sono problemi tuoi, non suoi, e che se non risolvi si trova un altro. Quella é la donna delle grandi emozioni adatta a te!

S*B

Ps : non ce l'ho con te ovviamente, ma se la tua ragazza é come dici vorrei essere il primo a consolarla quando scopre le corna. A me piacciono le ragazze con una visione di lungo periodo, non di lungo uccello.


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh che palle! Una donna con la testa sulle spalle, concreta, disposta a fare sacrifici per mettere su famiglia. Lasciala e basta!! Mettiti con una spensierata, che se piove merda sono problemi tuoi, non suoi, e che se non risolvi si trova un altro. Quella é la donna delle grandi emozioni adatta a te!
> 
> S*B
> 
> Ps : non ce l'ho con te ovviamente, ma se la tua ragazza é come dici vorrei essere il primo a consolarla quando scopre le corna.* A me piacciono le ragazze con una visione di lungo periodo, *non di lungo uccello.


Anche a me.


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi devi credere sulla parola, ne c'è l'ho con te ne con nessun'altro, mi sono semplicemente stancato di andare incontro a certi pensieri che escono fuori dall'ordinario e dal tu per tu schietto in faccia, ma la schiettezza non porterà mai ne giudizi ne preconcetti.
> 
> Solamente mi sono stufato di cercare svicoli a svicoli che non esistono.
> 
> Tu sei qua per un motivo, come tutti noi d'altronde, e restiamoci qua, ma reali non per prenderci per il culo cercando varianti a situazioni semplici.


Capirai non me la prendo mica sul personale... Ed è giusto essere schietti...magari senza sconfinare nello scortese!


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora: parlane con lei e dille che hai bisogno di una pausa di riflessione: ognuno per sé.
> 
> Se caschi nella spirale del tradimento è facile che ti piaccia talmente tanto per le emozioni che porta che potrebbe essere difficile poi uscirne e la tua fidanzata non lo merita affatto.
> Senza considerare il fatto che se lo scoprisse (come di solito avviene) sarebbe un colpo devastante, perché lo è sempre per tutti.
> ...


E' quello su cui sto riflettendo... avrei potuto farlo già e non ho fatto...mi sono solo limitato a qualche battuta flirt per poi darmela a gambe nel momento giusto...
Hai ragione sul fatto del dolore che non bisogna infliggere....Ma che ne so un volta su una stupida rivista per donne ho letto la posta del cuore con la tipa che consigliava alla moglie scontenta un "amorino"... e ho pensato: allora si può fare??? Lo so che è stupido, ma uno si attacca a tutto soprattutto se è una cosa che ti attrae molto in generale


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok....
> vuoi i tuoi spazi una cosa tutta tua ....ma cosa è che ti soffoca e soprattutto è sempre stato cosi o lo hai scoperto solo ora che convivi?


E' una storia partita male...dove all'inzio chi ha sofferto come una bestia sono stato io, e ho resistito dove altri (credo chiunque) avrebbe mollato...

Mi soffocano i continui cambi di umore, e la continua "depressione"... non so se sia proprio depressione, spero di no per lei...però è insopportabile vedere una persona che ami soffrire e sentirti allo stesso tempo una delle parti in causa (inevitabilmente se ci vivi assieme!!!!!!)


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> susu...ancora un paio d'anni e ti diplomi. Concentrati sull'esame!
> 
> S*B


n'se capisce.


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh che palle! Una donna con la testa sulle spalle, concreta, disposta a fare sacrifici per mettere su famiglia. Lasciala e basta!! Mettiti con una spensierata, che se piove merda sono problemi tuoi, non suoi, e che se non risolvi si trova un altro. Quella é la donna delle grandi emozioni adatta a te!
> 
> S*B
> 
> Ps : non ce l'ho con te ovviamente, ma se la tua ragazza é come dici vorrei essere il primo a consolarla quando scopre le corna. A me piacciono le ragazze con una visione di lungo periodo, non di lungo uccello.


Si però con calma, nel senso non è proprio come dici... Anche io a 30 anni sento la voglia di fare il serio...ma la visione di lungo periodo non può tramutarsi in un presente infernale e continuamente depresso...forse non ti è mai capitato...ma provaci tu...
Comunque sono due discorsi distinti


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche a me.



Ho letto il tuo blog e capito la battuta! 









che fai stasera?


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Si però con calma, nel senso non è proprio come dici... Anche io a 30 anni sento la voglia di fare il serio...*ma la visione di lungo periodo non può tramutarsi in un presente infernale e continuamente depresso*...forse non ti è mai capitato...ma provaci tu...
> Comunque sono due discorsi distinti


Insomma, Paraponzi-ponzi-po, all'inizio hai sofferto tu (per quali motivi?), adesso state soffrendo entrambi (tu di riflesso a lei) e state insieme solo da un anno e mezzo. Non vorrei che il desiderio legittimo e condivisibile di fare delle scelte mature e assennate togliesse lucidità di valutazione sulla persona che hai accanto per compiere questi passi.
Ok, abbiamo capito che è una ragazza responsabile e seria e non una farfallona. Benissimo.
Ma se ha questi picchi di down nell'umore e nella visione del futuro forse ha bisogno di aiuto: terapia, farmaci, non so... Non potete sperare di costruire qualcosa di solido insieme, con lei che crolla di continuo e tu con l'uccello al vento :blank:


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


:risata:


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Insomma, Paraponzi-ponzi-po, all'inizio hai sofferto tu (per quali motivi?), adesso state soffrendo entrambi (tu di riflesso a lei) e state insieme solo da un anno e mezzo. Non vorrei che il desiderio legittimo e condivisibile di fare delle scelte mature e assennate togliesse lucidità di valutazione sulla persona che hai accanto per compiere questi passi.
> Ok, abbiamo capito che è una ragazza responsabile e seria e non una farfallona. Benissimo.
> Ma se ha questi picchi di down nell'umore e nella visione del futuro forse ha bisogno di aiuto: terapia, farmaci, non so... Non potete sperare di costruire qualcosa di solido insieme, con lei che crolla di continuo e tu con l'uccello al vento :blank:


Un ex lasciato che tornava a chiedere chiarimento e per un pezzo si doveva aggiustare la situazione. Io innamorato soffrivo come una bestia, specialmente la sua voglia di rimanere amica e fare pace con lui... (cosa credo legittima in definitiva, ma è un'altra storia).

Per quanto riguarda lei si, ha bisogno di aiuto e lo sa.


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo blog e capito la battuta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a ok...la battuta del che fa stasera...non la risposta che ho dato a zod.(perchè non era una battuta.
Anche i diversamente fanno progetti a lungo termine.)


Quindi sei libero?
Flapflap (rumore delle mie ciglia innocentissime che sbattono. Sei nuovo, non lo sai sicuro)

...hai letto il blog.






ragazzi io ve lo dico. Se Para continua a leggere il blog. Tradisce.
fate tutto il possibile perchè poi sarà troppo tardi.


ciao _carino_, ci si vede in giro allora...


----------



## paraponzi (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a ok...la battuta del che fa stasera...non la risposta che ho dato a zod.(perchè non era una battuta.
> Anche i diversamente fanno progetti a lungo termine.)
> 
> 
> ...



No avevo inteso la battuta a Zod del tipo: anche io amo quelle che pensano a lungo periodo così io posso continuare a fare quello che voglio. Ma ho sbagliato...

Si in effetti il blog invoglia, però sembra un pò finto, come dire...troppo estremista... cercherò di capire.


----------



## Diletta (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Si però con calma, nel senso non è proprio come dici... Anche io a 30 anni sento la voglia di fare il serio...ma la visione di lungo periodo non può tramutarsi in *un presente infernale e continuamente depresso...*forse non ti è mai capitato...ma provaci tu...
> Comunque sono due discorsi distinti



Ma ho letto bene? 
Un presente infernale...cavolo, è molto pesante come scenario.
La depressione si cura, ma lo sai tu se è anche una inclinazione caratteriale della tua compagna aggravata ora dal disturbo, perché se così è lei di base resta con quel temperamento che va quindi preso in considerazione.

Comunque ti volevo chiedere questo: tu avrai avuto altre storie, ti è già capitato di tradire in passato? 
O hai comunque sempre avuto questi desideri ripetuti?
O ti succede per la prima volta con la tua attuale compagna?

Se mi rispondi capirò meglio e ti potrò dare la mia opinione.


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a ok...la battuta del che fa stasera...non la risposta che ho dato a zod.(perchè non era una battuta.
> Anche i diversamente fanno progetti a lungo termine.)
> 
> 
> ...



Mi sa che è già tardi.


----------



## aristocat (11 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...


 Boh, non credo che ti aiuti a vivere meglio... E' un peccato perché tu e fidanzata siete giovanissimi e senza figli, secondo me se devi darci un taglio netto meglio adesso prima che arrivino figli e problemi più grandi che richiedono ben altra tenuta di coppia.

ari


----------



## Diletta (11 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Boh, non credo che ti aiuti a vivere meglio... E' un peccato perché tu e fidanzata siete giovanissimi e senza figli, secondo me se devi darci un taglio netto meglio adesso prima che arrivino figli e problemi più grandi che richiedono ben altra tenuta di coppia.
> 
> ari



Brava! :up:


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

Mi autonomino arbitrariamente portavoce di Paraponzolo e informo la gentile utenza che il nostro sarà in vacanza per la prossima settimana. 

Contestualmente mi permetto di far notare che le cappelle e i culi immaginari sono scomparsi, così come il gatto menasfiga, a favore di un'opera di Eva Antonini. Enjoy


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi autonomino arbitrariamente portavoce di Paraponzolo e informo la gentile utenza che il nostro sarà in vacanza per la prossima settimana.
> 
> Contestualmente mi permetto di far notare che le cappelle e i culi immaginari sono scomparsi, così come il gatto menasfiga, a favore di un'opera di Eva Antonini. Enjoy



....uff...potevi mettere la foto del nostro bacio :rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (12 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....uff...potevi mettere la foto del nostro bacio :rotfl:
> :rotfl:


:rotfl: Per il momento è immaginario pure quello! Ce dobbiamo organizzà, guapa! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl: Per il momento è immaginario pure quello! Ce dobbiamo organizzà, guapa! :rotfl:


vabbè dai Roma - Milano sono 3 ore col freccia rossa :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Il Peluche del gatto jettatore? Mi piacerebbe averlo!
> 
> Non vorrei dilungarmi troppo, anche perchè in definitiva non credo freghi a nessuno...*diciamo che la cosa più importante è che lei secondo me è un pò depressa e quindi vive costantemente di lamenti e tragedie *(alcuni anche giustificati per carità: flessibilità, futuro incerto...ecc ecc. ma insomma ....) per me è pesante questa situazione.



Diciamo che secondo me non  bello dire una cosa così del prorpio compagno/a......
E secondo me lei è fatta cosi cioè "una barbottona" e dederminati aspetti di una persona vengono fuori con il convivere ...
solo che c'è differenza tra vedere nel compagno/a un "adorabile barbottona"e o nel vedere questa cosa una cosa che ti soffoca, che non sopporti e quindi "un'insopportabile barbottona"......
e il ricercare "il tuo spazio felice " non ti servirà a  nulla se non a peggiorare il tuo stato d'animo.....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Diciamo che secondo me non  bello dire una cosa così del prorpio compagno/a......
> E secondo me lei è fatta cosi cioè "una barbottona" e dederminati aspetti di una persona vengono fuori con il convivere ...
> solo che c'è differenza tra vedere nel compagno/a un "adorabile barbottona"e o nel vedere questa cosa una cosa che ti soffoca, che non sopporti e quindi "un'insopportabile barbottona"......
> e il ricercare "il tuo spazio felice " non ti servirà a  nulla se non a peggiorare il tuo stato d'animo.....


Ti Squotoooo:up::up::up::up:


----------



## @lex (13 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Fidanzato da un anno e mezzo circa (convivente da 6 mesi circa)


aspettavo la risposta
si sei da schifare
alla grande direi
magari cercate pure un figlio? sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta


----------



## @lex (13 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non puoi evitare di problematizzare un rapporto perchè lei conta su di te e non PUOI lasciarla sola. Lei puó fare a meno di te, è una persona adulta che deve saper gestire anche la fine di un rapporto, se è il caso.
> 
> Piuttosto direi che sei tu a  voler sostenere un ruolo che incomincia a starti stretto pur di evitare rogne. Quanto ti costerebbe ammettere che il tuo rapporto ha bisogno di una pausa di riflessione e affrontare tutte le conseguenze del caso (solitudine compresa)?


non dire cazzate
qui ci vuloe una speciale da trombarsi!!!


----------



## @lex (13 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Mi manca spensieratezza, vorrei una cosa tutta mia, cioè qualcosa che riguardi solo me... Mi aspetto di avere un segreto da curare e sinceramente eccitazione, sesso..


*MA PARE  BRUTTO E DA SFIGATI TROVARSI UNA DONNA/FIDANZATA/CONVIVENTE DA AVERE TUTTO PER TE CON ECCITAZIONE E SESSO ECC CONNESSI E LASCIARE STARE DONNE DI ALTRI E MOLLARE UNA CHE NON AMI E CHE PRENDI PER IL CULO TUTTI I GIORNI?*


----------



## @lex (13 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Capirai non me la prendo mica sul personale... Ed è giusto essere schietti...magari senza sconfinare nello scortese!


hai proprio ragione
l'educazione innanzitutto
d'altronde sei una persona così cortese tu da pensare a tradire la tua convivente con una donna non libera
sisisisi sei proprio educato e cortese
i tuoi saranno così fieri di te che sono riusciti ad avere un figlio così educato e cortese
in effetti cortesemente ed educatamente vorrei scoparmi a morte la vicina di casa
che dici se lo dico alla mia donna in maniera educata e cortese evito di farmi dire che sono uno stronzo bastardo?
se poi me lo dice lo stesso posso sempre dire che è una maleducata grezza


----------



## Leda (13 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *MA PARE BRUTTO E DA SFIGATI TROVARSI UNA DONNA/FIDANZATA/CONVIVENTE DA AVERE TUTTO PER TE CON ECCITAZIONE E SESSO ECC CONNESSI E LASCIARE STARE DONNE DI ALTRI E MOLLARE UNA CHE NON AMI E CHE PRENDI PER IL CULO TUTTI I GIORNI?*



Che il caldo fosse un potente vasodilatatore lo sapevo già... Non dilata solo le vene, a quanto pare :singleeye:


Comunque sì, è il messaggio che abbiamo cercato di passargli più o meno tutti.
Non fa brutto affatto


----------



## @lex (13 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Che il caldo fosse un potente vasodilatatore lo sapevo già... Non dilata solo le vene, a quanto pare :singleeye:
> 
> 
> Comunque sì, è il messaggio che abbiamo cercato di passargli più o meno tutti.
> Non fa brutto affatto


ho un po' di testosterone da smaltire


----------



## Annuccia (13 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...*e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> *
> ...


perchè ti fermi sul più bello se ne hai così tanta voglia....??
io rifletterei molto su questo...


----------



## @lex (13 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè ti fermi sul più bello se ne hai così tanta voglia....??
> io rifletterei molto su questo...


ha scritto che le tipe non sono abbastanza intriganti
che c'è da riflettere?


----------



## Annuccia (13 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ha scritto che le tipe non sono abbastanza intriganti
> che c'è da riflettere?



nn avevo letto tutte le risposte...
va beh cerca ancora..fruga tra i siti..magari ne trovi qualcuna che ti piace....


qui ci vuole lothar....


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...


Giusto un attimo.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Giusto un attimo.



non credi che merita un po di più:rotfl:


è starno c'è chi scappa dai guai...c'è chi li cerca...


----------



## Kid (13 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non credi che merita un po di più:rotfl:
> 
> 
> è starno c'è chi scappa dai guai...c'è chi li cerca...


E' un mondo capovolto ormai.


----------



## Diletta (13 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ha scritto che le tipe non sono abbastanza intriganti
> che c'è da riflettere?




...o forse dice così per pararsi il culo da una realtà più imbarazzante per lui:

che è uno sfigato!

Ho compassione per quella povera convivente: la sapesse tutta...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' un mondo capovolto ormai.


pazienza...
l'importante è non perdere sonno e appetito....


----------



## Sole (13 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque caro il mio Para, benvenuto anche da me.
> Io non ti dico nulla, sono una diversamente fedele quindi..
> 
> Però, appunto perchè tendo ad essere una "purista" del tradimento ovvero NO cercare fuori cosa manca nella coppia (e mi sembra il tuo caso) ti consiglio ti ascoltare Sole e Leda che ti consigliano di riflettere sulle motivazioni.
> ...


Sole e Leda non dicono mai cazzate.

Magari le fanno, ma non le dicono


----------



## Sole (13 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Effettivamente tanto, sono un tipo che soffre i cambiamenti, mi fanno paura e non mi piace affrontarli di mia iniziativa... In effetti chiaramente hai ragione anche tu...siete tutti saggi della montagna qui!


Ma sai, non pensare che tradire così, di punto in bianco, non porti cambiamenti.

I cambiamenti ci saranno: in te, nel tuo rapporto e nella tua fidanzata se sarai scoperto.

Magari saranno cambiamenti che all'inizio non ti sconvolgeranno la vita più di tanto. Ma non è detto che alla lunga non lo facciano.

Sulla saggezza, boh. Più che altro qui c'è chi è stato tradito, chi ha tradito e chi ha avuto il privilegio di trovarsi in entrambe le situazioni, come me ad esempio. Diciamo che è una saggezza acquisita sul campo


----------



## Sole (13 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Boh, non credo che ti aiuti a vivere meglio... E' un peccato perché tu e fidanzata siete giovanissimi e senza figli, secondo me se devi darci un taglio netto meglio adesso prima che arrivino figli e problemi più grandi che richiedono ben altra tenuta di coppia.
> 
> ari


Concordo.


----------



## Sole (13 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *non dire cazzate*
> qui ci vuloe una speciale da trombarsi!!!


E ti pareva :unhappy:


----------



## Leda (13 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sole e Leda non dicono mai cazzate.
> 
> Magari le fanno, ma non le dicono



Sono caduta dalla sedia :risata: :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (13 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sono caduta dalla sedia :risata: :rotfl:


Ebbè... è la verità dai


----------



## Leda (13 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ebbè... è la verità dai


Il motivo è esattamente quello, infatti


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *MA PARE  BRUTTO E DA SFIGATI TROVARSI UNA DONNA/FIDANZATA/CONVIVENTE DA AVERE TUTTO PER TE CON ECCITAZIONE E SESSO ECC CONNESSI E LASCIARE STARE DONNE DI ALTRI E MOLLARE UNA CHE NON AMI E CHE PRENDI PER IL CULO TUTTI I GIORNI?*



A ma non pare abbia detto che non ama....
non pare abbia detto che la sta pigliando per il culo....
mi pare solo che sia entrato a tutti gli effetti nella convivenza...


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A ma non pare abbia detto che non ama....
> non pare abbia detto che la sta pigliando per il culo....
> *mi pare solo che sia entrato a tutti gli effetti nella convivenza*...


Quindi per te convivere significa finire per trovare il proprio rapporto di coppia pesante e desiderare inevitabilmente qualcosa di eccitante e stimolante fuori?

Se fosse così mi spieghi perchè le persone innamorate decidono di andare a convivere? Solo per dividere a metà un affitto e le bollette? Allora scusa, meglio convivere con un amico. Dividi le spese e trombi allegramente con chi ti aggrada senza tradire nessuno.


----------



## zod (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi per te convivere significa finire per trovare il proprio rapporto di coppia pesante e desiderare inevitabilmente qualcosa di eccitante e stimolante fuori?
> 
> Se fosse così mi spieghi perchè le persone innamorate decidono di andare a convivere? Solo per dividere a metà un affitto e le bollette? Allora scusa, meglio convivere con un amico. Dividi le spese e trombi allegramente con chi ti aggrada senza tradire nessuno.


...seeeee.....e poi chi ti lava le mutande? Chi stira le camicie? Chi fa da mangiare? Chi tiene pulita la casa? Poi essere impegnati é una garanzia anche per le eventuali amanti, se uno é impegnato male male mon deve essere. É come un pedigree.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Agosto 2012)

*mi sembra*



Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *MA PARE  BRUTTO E DA SFIGATI TROVARSI UNA DONNA/FIDANZATA/CONVIVENTE DA AVERE TUTTO PER TE CON ECCITAZIONE E SESSO ECC CONNESSI E LASCIARE STARE DONNE DI ALTRI E MOLLARE UNA CHE NON AMI E CHE PRENDI PER IL CULO TUTTI I GIORNI?*


Tutto molto chiaro ;-)


blu


----------



## @lex (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A ma non pare abbia detto che non ama....
> non pare abbia detto che la sta pigliando per il culo....
> mi pare solo che sia entrato a tutti gli effetti nella convivenza...


cche tristezza


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi per te convivere significa finire per trovare il proprio rapporto di coppia pesante e desiderare inevitabilmente qualcosa di eccitante e stimolante fuori?
> 
> Se fosse così mi spieghi perchè le persone innamorate decidono di andare a convivere? Solo per dividere a metà un affitto e le bollette? Allora scusa, meglio convivere con un amico. Dividi le spese e trombi allegramente con chi ti aggrada senza tradire nessuno.



Finire significa fine..... cioè alla frutta......
MA nel caso di Para il rapporto è all'inizio,ecco io non so voi ,ma per inquadrarmi nella convivenza mi ci sono voluti almeno 7lunghi anni .....
A parte il fatto che per me due persone innamorate dovrebbero evitare di convivere ,comunque il fatto di essere "fidanzati " e vedersi anche tutti i giorni anche a tutte le ore anche sempre , ma non conviventi sotto lo stesso tetto ti porta a non conoscere aspetti negativi,o abitudini o modi di fare  della persona di cui  sei convinto di essere innamorato perso,e di non poter vivere senza questa persona .....
Quando poi arrivi alla convivenza le cose cambiano un pochettino ed ecco che queste coppie si sfasciano.....
Si sfasciano perchè credendo nel" principe azzurro " e nella "bella addormentata nel bosco" quando ci si scontra nella realtà non ti sembra possibile che la vita a due sia" quella".....

Convivere con un'amico?
pensi sia facile?
La convivenza non è mai facile neanche con un  amico.....
Nella convivenza non ci sono solo sentimenti ma direi che è piena di cose pratiche .....


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Finire significa fine..... cioè alla frutta......
> MA nel caso di Para il rapporto è all'inizio,ecco io non so voi ,ma per inquadrarmi nella convivenza mi ci sono voluti almeno 7lunghi anni .....
> A parte il fatto che per me due persone innamorate dovrebbero evitare di convivere ,comunque il fatto di essere "fidanzati " e vedersi anche tutti i giorni anche a tutte le ore anche sempre , ma non conviventi sotto lo stesso tetto ti porta a non conoscere aspetti negativi,o abitudini o modi di fare  della persona di cui  sei convinto di essere innamorato perso,e di non poter vivere senza questa persona .....
> Quando poi arrivi alla convivenza le cose cambiano un pochettino ed ecco che queste coppie si sfasciano.....
> ...


Questa visione della convivenza è davvero deprimente per me.
Per me, per molti anni, casa ha significato gioia, amore, intimità. E questo nonostante i problemi e le cose pratiche.

Giustificare la voglia di tradire scientificamente, a mente fredda, come un effetto collaterale della convivenza, denota una visione del rapporto di coppia molto lontana dalla mia.

Le difficoltà ci sono, ma si superano. Non c'è bisogno di calare le braghe al primo intoppo. E se il nostro amico sente questa impellente esigenza, anzichè ritenerla una cosa fisiologica sarebbe meglio che si facesse un paio di sane domande.


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Finire significa fine..... cioè alla frutta......
> MA nel caso di Para il rapporto è all'inizio,ecco io non so voi ,ma per inquadrarmi nella convivenza mi ci sono voluti almeno 7lunghi anni .....
> *A parte il fatto che per me due persone innamorate dovrebbero evitare di convivere ,comunque il fatto di essere "fidanzati " e vedersi anche tutti i giorni anche a tutte le ore anche sempre , ma non conviventi sotto lo stesso *tetto ti porta a non conoscere aspetti negativi,o abitudini o modi di fare della persona di cui sei convinto di essere innamorato perso,e di non poter vivere senza questa persona .....
> Quando poi arrivi alla convivenza le cose cambiano un pochettino ed ecco che queste coppie si sfasciano.....
> ...


ma sei seria?
la progettualità fa parte di un amore maturo; la condivisione del quotidiano è una delle cose più difficoltose ma è una sfida che una coppia innamorata affronta , magari completando con dei figli.
certo che vivere giorno per giorno sotto lo stesso tetto estrapola difetti e lacune...ma se si sta con un uomo o una donna e non delle bambole si mette in conto.perché l'amore che intendo io è proprio quello consapevole della totalità dell'altro , non l'innamoramento degli adolescenti


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Diciamo che secondo me non  bello dire una cosa così del prorpio compagno/a......
> E secondo me lei è fatta cosi cioè "una barbottona" e dederminati aspetti di una persona vengono fuori con il convivere ...
> solo che c'è differenza tra vedere nel compagno/a un "adorabile barbottona"e o nel vedere questa cosa una cosa che ti soffoca, che non sopporti e quindi "un'insopportabile barbottona"......
> e il ricercare "il tuo spazio felice " non ti servirà a  nulla se non a peggiorare il tuo stato d'animo.....





Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei seria?
> la progettualità fa parte di un amore maturo; la condivisione del quotidiano è una delle cose più difficoltose ma è una sfida che una coppia innamorata affronta , magari completando con dei figli.
> certo che vivere giorno per giorno sotto lo stesso tetto estrapola difetti e lacune...ma se si sta con un uomo o una donna e non delle bambole si mette in conto.perché l'amore che intendo io è proprio quello consapevole della totalità dell'altro , non l'innamoramento degli adolescenti



Si sono seria .....
io a Para avevo risposto cosi(freccia in alto)....mica sto giustificando quello che intende fare....soprattuto dopo soli sei mesi di convivenza....


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si sono seria .....
> io a Para avevo risposto cosi(freccia in alto)....mica sto giustificando quello che intende fare....soprattuto dopo soli sei mesi di convivenza....


Allora diciamo che per contraddire Angelo...ti sei contraddetta.

Perchè nella tua risposta a lui si capisce che l'esigenza di tradire sia fisiologica in ogni sana convivenza.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che per contraddire Angelo...ti sei contraddetta.
> 
> Perchè nella tua risposta a lui si capisce che l'esigenza di tradire sia fisiologica in ogni sana convivenza.


Leggi meglio se capisci cosi:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Leggi meglio se capisci cosi:mrgreen:


Ok. Leggo.



lunapiena ha detto:


> A ma non pare abbia detto che non ama....
> non pare abbia detto che la sta pigliando per il culo....
> *mi pare solo che sia entrato a tutti gli effetti nella convivenza*...


Ho riletto. Non riesco a capire meglio. Per me entrare a tutti gli effetti nella convivenza significa affrontare i problemi che 'normalmente' si pongono in ogni convivenza. Quindi ti chiedo: per te porsi il problema di farsi una scopata extra rientra nella routine di una convivenza?

Se ho capito male puoi sempre spiegare meglio la frase in grassetto, visto che io lo sforzo di rileggere l'ho fatto e, sicuramente per limiti miei, continuo a non capire.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok. Leggo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse lei intendeva che il nostro nuovo utente, sta affrontando il vero volto della convivenza no?
Quello appunto problematico. Almeno io l'ho letta così...
Per molti di noi la convivenza è una dura prova o un campo minato.
Certo che paraponzi dovrebbe fare ancora della gavetta no per lamentarsi...voglio dire...al militare...solo la vecchia è stanca...ma la vecchia ha almeno dieci mesi di caserma...poi c'è la vice borghesia e infine la borghesia...

Beh se digiti scappatella in internet...vedi che insomma è pieno di siti che propongono questo come rimedio alla noia no?
Ma magari per il nostro è solo che una curiosità...no?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok. Leggo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non leggo Paraponzi come uno che ha il problema di farsi una scopata extra ...
Ma invece leggo uno che vuole proprio cercarsi una storia extra pensando forse che rimanendo "innamorati adolescenziali"(con l'altra),le paturnie della moglie passino ...
vedo un uomo di trent'anni che stà affrontando la convivenza e che forse ha sottovalutato che è comunque dura(ovvio non per tutti)
E sempre da quello che ho potuto intuire leggendo lui ama la compagna e se solo avesse un altro "carattere" non avrebbe pensato a ritagliarsi spazi suoi ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non leggo Paraponzi come uno che ha il problema di farsi una scopata extra ...
> Ma invece leggo uno che vuole proprio cercarsi una storia extra pensando forse che rimanendo "innamorati adolescenziali"(con l'altra),le paturnie della moglie passino ...
> vedo un uomo di trent'anni che stà affrontando la convivenza e che forse ha sottovalutato che è comunque dura(ovvio non per tutti)
> E sempre da quello che ho potuto intuire leggendo lui ama la compagna e se solo avesse un altro "carattere" non avrebbe pensato a ritagliarsi spazi suoi ...


Beh com'è quella storia?
Finchè sono innamorato non vedo i tuoi difetti.
Quando non sono più innamorato li vedo, ma li sopporto perchè ti voglio bene no?

Per cosa credi che io in gioventù...facessi sei mesi con una e sei mesi senza? Eh?
Perchè come vedevo che lei cominciava a notare i miei difetti....
fuggivo no?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh com'è quella storia?
> Finchè sono innamorato non vedo i tuoi difetti.
> Quando non sono più innamorato li vedo, ma li sopporto perchè ti voglio bene no?
> 
> ...



Ma dopo sei mesi ti riprendeva a braccia aperte scommetto..


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dopo sei mesi ti riprendeva a braccia aperte scommetto..


Sai mai fatto la prova sai...mai fatto...
Difficile che io torni indietro: le poche volte che l'ho fatto è stato un errore:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

*ma*

alla fine il nostro amico ha trovato qualcuna che sia all'altezza???
aggiornaci prego


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alla fine il nostro amico ha trovato qualcuna che sia all'altezza???
> aggiornaci prego


E' in vacanza :idea:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Capirai non me la prendo mica sul personale... Ed è giusto essere schietti...magari senza sconfinare nello scortese!



Sono rientrato ora dalle ferie, entro e mi vedo una nuova reputazione, dopo vedo la tua risposta alla mia, e quindi anche se sono passati giorni, voglio risponderti ugualmente.

Devi prenderla sul personale invece, la "mia" e soltanto mia risposta, è data a te, certo qua siamo in un forum pubblico e nonostante la riposta sia data a te, è data anche a " chi se la sente" 
Quindi ribadisco una semplicissima cosuccia, ma vale per te, per me e per tutti quelli che entrano e cercano varianti a delle risposte che già si conoscono, si vuole tradire? ok tradiamo! ma non cerchiamo di prenderci per il culo, il tradimento fa schifo! uso la tua stessa parola inutile cercarne altre, che poi vedrai per come ho visto io, che fare schifo è soltanto un modus operandi, basta abituarsi no?


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Bentrovati...

tornato e rifocillato mi fa piacere vedere molti messaggi... cercherò di rispondere e vivere il forum.


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Non ho avuto mai storie "serie" è lei la mia prima... e lo è perchè per me lei è speciale... forse ho dato una impressione sbagliato ma lei mi piace e la amo. Almeno credo perchè andare a definire l'amore poi è difficile.

Per le domande: non ho quindi mai tradito, ma si è a prescindere qualcosa che mi attrae come fantasia...

In questo caso l'attrazione (probabilmente malata) verso questa cosa e i problemi di coppia mi hanno portato a desiderare quello che sappiamo...
Riesci a capirci qualcosa? io no 



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ho letto bene?
> Un presente infernale...cavolo, è molto pesante come scenario.
> La depressione si cura, ma lo sai tu se è anche una inclinazione caratteriale della tua compagna aggravata ora dal disturbo, perché se così è lei di base resta con quel temperamento che va quindi preso in considerazione.
> 
> ...


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Boh, non credo che ti aiuti a vivere meglio... E' un peccato perché tu e fidanzata siete giovanissimi e senza figli, secondo me se devi darci un taglio netto meglio adesso prima che arrivino figli e problemi più grandi che richiedono ben altra tenuta di coppia.
> 
> ari


Può essere vero, ma una cosa c'è da considerare e spero non sembri una scusa: i problemi derivano da qualcosa di più ampio pure, diciamo l'incertezza per il futuro, precarietà di tutto...dal lavoro che influisce fino ai sentimenti...

Magari aggiustando e creando basi solide le cose migliorano? Non credo possa saperlo nessuno in effetti...


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Diciamo che secondo me non  bello dire una cosa così del prorpio compagno/a......
> E secondo me lei è fatta cosi cioè "una barbottona" e dederminati aspetti di una persona vengono fuori con il convivere ...
> solo che c'è differenza tra vedere nel compagno/a un "adorabile barbottona"e o nel vedere questa cosa una cosa che ti soffoca, che non sopporti e quindi "un'insopportabile barbottona"......
> e il ricercare "il tuo spazio felice " non ti servirà a  nulla se non a peggiorare il tuo stato d'animo.....



Ne terrò conto, visto che è il consiglio praticamente unanime sarà giusto probabilmente


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> aspettavo la risposta
> si sei da schifare
> alla grande direi
> magari cercate pure un figlio? sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta


Si certo come no. Comunque mi pare che tu sia troppo "giustizialista"...


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *MA PARE  BRUTTO E DA SFIGATI TROVARSI UNA DONNA/FIDANZATA/CONVIVENTE DA AVERE TUTTO PER TE CON ECCITAZIONE E SESSO ECC CONNESSI E LASCIARE STARE DONNE DI ALTRI E MOLLARE UNA CHE NON AMI E CHE PRENDI PER IL CULO TUTTI I GIORNI?*





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione
> l'educazione innanzitutto
> d'altronde sei una persona così cortese tu da pensare a tradire la tua convivente con una donna non libera
> sisisisi sei proprio educato e cortese
> ...





Leda ha detto:


> Che il caldo fosse un potente vasodilatatore lo sapevo già... Non dilata solo le vene, a quanto pare :singleeye:
> 
> 
> Comunque sì, è il messaggio che abbiamo cercato di passargli più o meno tutti.
> Non fa brutto affatto



Me tapino sono Lucifero e non lo sapevo.


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè ti fermi sul più bello se ne hai così tanta voglia....??
> io rifletterei molto su questo...



Ci ho pensato molto...e la risposta è sempre la stessa: perchè la cosa mi attrae per i due motivi diversi che ho detto...

1) una sorta di perversione
2) bisogno di distrazione

Fermandomi prima riesco comunque a soddisfare entrambe, credo


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ha scritto che le tipe non sono abbastanza intriganti
> che c'è da riflettere?





Annuccia ha detto:


> nn avevo letto tutte le risposte...
> va beh cerca ancora..fruga tra i siti..magari ne trovi qualcuna che ti piace....
> 
> 
> qui ci vuole lothar....


In realtà credo sia così, ma non ne sono sicuro... anzi ora ho le prove che non sia semplicemente questa cosa...ma come dicevo sopra, altro


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...o forse dice così per pararsi il culo da una realtà più imbarazzante per lui:
> 
> che è uno sfigato!
> 
> Ho compassione per quella povera convivente: la sapesse tutta...


Siamo alla sagra del pressapoco.... :unhappy:


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sai, non pensare che tradire così, di punto in bianco, non porti cambiamenti.
> 
> I cambiamenti ci saranno: in te, nel tuo rapporto e nella tua fidanzata se sarai scoperto.
> 
> ...


si ma dici tutto e niente...non mi sei utile!  forse ho capito cosa dici cmq!


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

(devo fare pausa, poi continuo a leggere i vostri insulti)


----------



## Leda (20 Agosto 2012)

Ciao pistola, ben tornato :rotfl:

Ti si è snebbiata un po' la mente in vacanza? 
Sei andato via con la tua fidanzata?
Come siete stati insieme?

Dicci


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A ma non pare abbia detto che non ama....
> non pare abbia detto che la sta pigliando per il culo....
> mi pare solo che sia entrato a tutti gli effetti nella convivenza...


Infatti non l'ho detto e non lo penso! non so se dipenda dalla convivenza però! E sinceramente non credo


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Finire significa fine..... cioè alla frutta......
> MA nel caso di Para il rapporto è all'inizio,ecco io non so voi ,ma per inquadrarmi nella convivenza mi ci sono voluti almeno 7lunghi anni .....
> A parte il fatto che per me due persone innamorate dovrebbero evitare di convivere ,comunque il fatto di essere "fidanzati " e vedersi anche tutti i giorni anche a tutte le ore anche sempre , ma non conviventi sotto lo stesso tetto ti porta a non conoscere aspetti negativi,o abitudini o modi di fare  della persona di cui  sei convinto di essere innamorato perso,e di non poter vivere senza questa persona .....
> Quando poi arrivi alla convivenza le cose cambiano un pochettino ed ecco che queste coppie si sfasciano.....
> ...


Convivere non è facile per nessuno, e tutti bene o male lo sanno, anche chi fa finta di no.


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Convivere non è facile per nessuno, e tutti bene o male lo sanno, anche chi fa finta di no.


bè però all'inizio dovrebbe essere tutto bellissimo 
bentornato:smile:


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non leggo Paraponzi come uno che ha il problema di farsi una scopata extra ...
> Ma invece leggo uno che vuole proprio cercarsi una storia extra pensando forse che rimanendo "innamorati adolescenziali"(con l'altra),le paturnie della moglie passino ...
> vedo un uomo di trent'anni che stà affrontando la convivenza e che forse ha sottovalutato che è comunque dura(ovvio non per tutti)
> E sempre da quello che ho potuto intuire leggendo lui ama la compagna e se solo avesse un altro "carattere" non avrebbe pensato a ritagliarsi spazi suoi ...


COme ho detto si e no. Sarebbe di certo solo una fantasia (credo di poter avere tutte le fantasie che voglio se rimangono tali), invece l'esigenza che le difficoltà mi hanno fatto conoscere è sentirla meno come una fantasia e più come voglia di farlo nella realtà.


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alla fine il nostro amico ha trovato qualcuna che sia all'altezza???
> aggiornaci prego


Sincermante non l'ho nemmeno cercata...


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono rientrato ora dalle ferie, entro e mi vedo una nuova reputazione, dopo vedo la tua risposta alla mia, e quindi anche se sono passati giorni, voglio risponderti ugualmente.
> 
> Devi prenderla sul personale invece, la "mia" e soltanto mia risposta, è data a te, certo qua siamo in un forum pubblico e nonostante la riposta sia data a te, è data anche a " chi se la sente"
> Quindi ribadisco una semplicissima cosuccia, ma vale per te, per me e per tutti quelli che entrano e cercano varianti a delle risposte che già si conoscono, si vuole tradire? ok tradiamo! ma non cerchiamo di prenderci per il culo, il tradimento fa schifo! uso la tua stessa parola inutile cercarne altre, che poi vedrai per come ho visto io, che fare schifo è soltanto un modus operandi, basta abituarsi no?


Se la metti così tutto nella vita fa schifo prima o poi.


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao pistola, ben tornato :rotfl:
> 
> Ti si è snebbiata un po' la mente in vacanza?
> Sei andato via con la tua fidanzata?
> ...


Pistola!
Si siamo stati insieme ma niente viaggi, soli in casa di parenti... Ovviamente è stato bello..il brutto verrà presto appena si pensa al futuro con le sue incertezze e lei vivrà di nuovo in maniera pessima, portando anche me nel gorgo. allegria!


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè però all'inizio dovrebbe essere tutto bellissimo
> bentornato:smile:


Si questo lo so. Ma questo non dovresti dirlo a me, ma a lei...Comunque è un discorso troppo personale e qui mi pare ci siano troppi giudici


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Si questo lo so. Ma questo non dovresti dirlo a me, *ma a lei*...Comunque è un discorso troppo personale e qui mi pare ci siano troppi giudici


tu hai provato a dirglielo?


----------



## Leda (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Pistola!
> Si siamo stati insieme ma niente viaggi, soli in casa di parenti... Ovviamente è stato bello..il brutto verrà presto appena si pensa al futuro con le sue incertezze e lei vivrà di nuovo in maniera pessima, portando anche me nel gorgo. allegria!


Eh, ti lamentavi per gli insulti, ma ho pensato che avresti perdonato un bonario rimbrotto dalla tua portavoce autonominatasi arbitrariamente 

Su, animo, però: se c'è già lo spleen cosmico della tua donna con cui fare i conti, cerca almeno di non stendere un tappeto rosso alla negatività pure tu, sennò sei fritto. 
Concentrarsi sulle soluzioni, non sui problemi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh, ti lamentavi per gli insulti, ma ho pensato che avresti perdonato un bonario rimbrotto dalla tua portavoce autonominatasi arbitrariamente
> 
> Su, animo, però: se c'è già lo spleen cosmico della tua donna con cui fare i conti, cerca almeno di non stendere un tappeto rosso alla negatività pure tu, sennò sei fritto.
> *Concentrarsi sulle soluzioni, non sui problemi*



:up:


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tu hai provato a dirglielo?


Ho finito le parole a forza di parlare...ho scoperto che ci sono persone tanto diverse in giro... un tipo è quello che non sente ragioni, "io sono così" e via di negatività. Forse ho solo il complesso della crocerossina.


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh, ti lamentavi per gli insulti, ma ho pensato che avresti perdonato un bonario rimbrotto dalla tua portavoce autonominatasi arbitrariamente
> 
> Su, animo, però: se c'è già lo spleen cosmico della tua donna con cui fare i conti, cerca almeno di non stendere un tappeto rosso alla negatività pure tu, sennò sei fritto.
> Concentrarsi sulle soluzioni, non sui problemi


Seh dici bene tu!:carneval:


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ho finito le parole a forza di parlare...ho scoperto che ci sono persone tanto diverse in giro... un tipo è quello che non sente ragioni, "io sono così" e via di negatività. Forse ho solo il complesso della crocerossina.


però gettare la spugna vuol dire aver toccato il fondo....e a quel punto che senso ha continuare e tradire?
forse hai bisogno di altri tipi di riflessioni da fare


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però gettare la spugna vuol dire aver toccato il fondo....e a quel punto che senso ha continuare e tradire?
> forse hai bisogno di altri tipi di riflessioni da fare


Del tipo? aiutami...sono qui per questo!


----------



## Leda (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Del tipo? aiutami...sono qui per questo!


Potresti cominciare con lo spiegare perchè ti senti così responsabile per questa ragazza, come se dipendesse tutto da te (e non è vero!)...


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Del tipo? aiutami...sono qui per questo!


cerca di farci capire un po' meglio come stanno le cose...altrimenti è difficile cercare un consiglio da darti


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Potresti cominciare con lo spiegare perchè ti senti così responsabile per questa ragazza, come se dipendesse tutto da te (e non è vero!)...


Non saprei, forse semplicemente perchè l'amo. Non me lo so spiegare il perchè,,forse è tutto li lo sbaglio!


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cerca di farci capire un po' meglio come stanno le cose...altrimenti è difficile cercare un consiglio da darti


Ma sinceramente c'è poco da spiegare: vi è mai capitato che una persona (forse proprio perchè l'amate) vi consumi e abbia il potere di farvi stare male spesso? Ecco è la mia situazione amorosa.


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente c'è poco da spiegare: *vi è mai capitato che una persona (forse proprio perchè l'amate) vi consumi e abbia il potere di farvi stare male spesso? *Ecco è la mia situazione amorosa.


no...sinceramente no....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente c'è poco da spiegare: vi è mai capitato che una persona (forse proprio perchè l'amate) vi consumi e abbia il potere di farvi stare male spesso? Ecco è la mia situazione amorosa.


si!


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...sinceramente no....





contepinceton ha detto:


> si!


Ecco, punti di vista diversi.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente c'è poco da spiegare: vi è mai capitato che una persona (forse proprio perchè l'amate) vi consumi e abbia il potere di farvi stare male spesso? Ecco è la mia situazione amorosa.


sì, ma non mi è mai per questo passato per la mente di tradirla.

di lasciarla sì.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

hai provato a chiarirti le idee consultando una guida spirituale? 
[video=youtube;H0l8T9oGW_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0l8T9oGW_4[/video]


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sì, ma non mi è mai per questo passato per la mente di tradirla.
> 
> di lasciarla sì.


lo so mi pare giusto.


----------



## paraponzi (20 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai provato a chiarirti le idee consultando una guida spirituale?
> [video=youtube;H0l8T9oGW_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0l8T9oGW_4[/video]


Ah ahaha grazie! ora è tutto davvero chiarissimo!!


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ah ahaha grazie! ora è tutto davvero chiarissimo!!


basta poco che ce vò!


----------



## Diletta (20 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Non ho avuto mai storie "serie" è lei la mia prima... e lo è perchè per me lei è speciale... forse ho dato una impressione sbagliato ma lei mi piace e la amo. Almeno credo perchè andare a definire l'amore poi è difficile.
> 
> Per le domande: non ho quindi mai tradito, ma si è a prescindere qualcosa che mi attrae come fantasia...
> 
> ...



Grazie per le risposte che hai dato alle mie domande.
Ora, battutacce a parte dovute alla calura e al fatto che tu eri latitante (scusa) provo a dirti come la penso:

dici che lei è la tua prima storia seria ed hai 30 anni, quindi potresti esserti abituato ad un modus vivendi basato su avventure mordi e fuggi, sull'onda del famoso detto "ogni lasciata è persa".
Se così fosse la tua attrazione per il tradimento altro non sarebbe che una nostalgia per un mondo finito con l'inizio della "maturità" sentimentale e di un comportamento da "grandi" come quello di intraprendere una convivenza. 
Una nostalgia per un mondo fatto di leggerezza e divertimento che è perfettamente normale finché inquadrato in un certo periodo della vita, ma che dovrebbe essere destinato a scomparire quando i giochi finiscono.
Ed è nell'ordine delle cose...
O per lo meno dovrebbe essere così...
Questa è un'ipotesi che faccio. 

Di conseguenza potresti non essere monogamo, anzi, direi proprio che tu non lo sia affatto a livello mentale, e questa deve essere una presa di coscienza che devi fare tu perché ci sei tu nella tua pelle.

E' ovvio che c'è qualcosa di non trascurabile su cui ragionare riguardo al tuo rapporto di coppia e temo che il problema della pesantezza d'animo della tua fidanzata sia un po' uno scudo per te, anche se inciderà anche quello.
Questo per dirti che ho paura che anche in assenza di problemi di coppia la tua particolare attrazione verso quella cosa rimarrebbe tale.

Con me sfondi una porta aperta: io sono stata tradita all'inizio della convivenza, quando tutto dovrebbe essere pieno di entusiasmo, e ti dirò che la cosa non è che mi sia andata ancora del tutto giù proprio per la situazione in se stessa.
Nonostante ciò, ho capito i motivi fino ad accettarli, ma il mio fidanzato (ora marito) li conosceva perfettamente ed  è riuscito a farli capire anche a me (non senza sforzi!).  

Insomma: cerca di analizzarti nel profondo...se proprio non ce la fai puoi sempre ricorrere a qualche esperto, visto che lo avverti come un problema (cosa che non ha mai avvertito il mio).


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente c'è poco da spiegare: vi è mai capitato che una persona (forse proprio perchè l'amate) vi consumi e abbia il potere di farvi stare male spesso? Ecco è la mia situazione amorosa.



Si...


----------



## paraponzi (21 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte che hai dato alle mie domande.
> Ora, battutacce a parte dovute alla calura e al fatto che tu eri latitante (scusa) provo a dirti come la penso:
> 
> dici che lei è la tua prima storia seria ed hai 30 anni, quindi potresti esserti abituato ad un modus vivendi basato su avventure mordi e fuggi, sull'onda del famoso detto "ogni lasciata è persa".
> ...


In effetti potrebbe essere questo, tanto che nel letto da un pò mi diverto poco... forse è scarsa abitudine a quello che faccio, ma di certo io mi ci sto impegnando molto... non sono sicuro che il suo comportamento non influisca comunque, quando c'è serenità non penso ad altre cose... Credo di aver capito che è un insieme di fattori... già questo è un passo o comunque la sento come una cosa positiva


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> In effetti potrebbe essere questo, tanto che nel letto da un pò mi diverto poco... forse è scarsa abitudine a quello che faccio, *ma di certo io mi ci sto impegnando molto... *non sono sicuro che il suo comportamento non influisca comunque, quando c'è serenità non penso ad altre cose... Credo di aver capito che è un insieme di fattori... già questo è un passo o comunque la sento come una cosa positiva




Ecco...pensa bene anche a quello che hai scritto: ci noto qualcosa che stride...
I primi tempi di una convivenza, ripeto, devono essere piacevoli e stimolanti proprio perché nuovi.
E la parola impegno è in contrasto con quanto sopra.


----------



## @lex (21 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Siamo alla sagra del pressapoco.... :unhappy:


fa paio con la sagra della superficialità (la tua ovviamente )


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco...pensa bene anche a quello che hai scritto: ci noto qualcosa che stride...
> I primi tempi di una convivenza, ripeto, devono essere piacevoli e stimolanti proprio perché nuovi.
> E la parola impegno è in contrasto con quanto sopra.



Non è sempre cosi.....
i miei primi tempi(che poi sono stati all'incirca 7anni)
Sono stati difficili.....
Infatti io e mio marito ci siamo dettipiù volte ... ma che cavolo abbiamo fatto
stavamo così bene prima...
per un po' abbiamo anche preso in considerazione  l'idea di separarci .... ma poi era cosi stupido perchè comunque 
quello che volevamo entrambe era stare insieme ...

Noi ci diciamo sempre che "il matrimonio è stata la tomba dell'amore"



Naturalmente questo è solo il mio parere data la mia esperienza...


----------



## paraponzi (21 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> fa paio con la sagra della superficialità (la tua ovviamente
> )


tzè


----------



## Diletta (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è sempre cosi.....
> i miei primi tempi(che poi sono stati all'incirca 7anni)
> Sono stati difficili.....
> Infatti io e mio marito ci siamo dettipiù volte ... ma che cavolo abbiamo fatto
> ...



Che il matrimonio sia la tomba dell'amore, pur prendendola come metafora portata all'eccesso, ha la sua verità, ma lo vedo più come uno scenario di media/lunga data.
Poi, certo, capisco che la convivenza possa essere difficile anche i primi tempi, ma per una questione di rodaggio, non per una mancanza di entusiasmo iniziale.

Secondo me le equazioni:

novità = entusiasmo 
entusiasmo = voglia di sperimentare (col convivente) 

restano valide:smile:


----------



## @lex (22 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> tzè


Pfuì


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Salve,
> non so nemmeno cosa cervavo finendo qui...ho scoperto questo forum dove si parla seriamente di questi temi..
> Da un pò ho la propensione a pensare al tradimento, quasi un pensiero fisso, ne ho voglia...e a volte cerco di metterlo in atto fermandomi poi alla fine...
> 
> ...


Cioè vuoi due fidanzate?


----------

